# Laubschutz



## miba (30. Aug. 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum Laubschutz, dass Thema wird ja bald wieder ganz aktuell.
Unser Teich liegt direkt an einer Akazie, von der wir uns auch nicht trennen möchten. ;-)
Spätestens Anfang Oktober möchten wir ein Laubschutznetz über den Teich legen.
Wir haben dabei 3 Probleme:

1. Die meisten Laubschutznetze sind für uns zu weitmaschig. Akazien haben große Blätter mit dünnen Stengeln. Diese Stengel fallen auch einzeln ab, deshalb muss das Netz sehr feinmaschig sein, (kleiner 10 mm).
2. Unser Teich ist doch ziemlich groß, so dass wir ein Breite von ca. 18 -20 m brauchen.
3. Da das Laub ja nicht mit dem Wasser in Berührung kommen soll müssen wir Schwimmstützen verwenden, hat jemand schon mal so etwas gebaut?

Ich weiß, dass Naturagart so etwas liefern kann, aber die Preise sind auch entsprechend, vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine Alternative. 

Vielen Dank - Michael


----------



## Kurt (1. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Michael,
99 Luftballons - oder ???? nein Spaß beiseite, als Bezugsquelle für Teichnetze kann ich empfehlen:  http://www.agroflor.li/   Die vernähen auch so ziemlich jede Form und Größe.
Stützen:  bei der Fläche sollte eigentlich eine mit 1 m Höhe reichen, wenn die Verankerung an Landseite für Gefälle sorgt. Dafür taugt so ziemlich alles, was keine Giftstoffe ans Wasser abgibt - siehe Anhang - zwei zweckentfremdete Schwimmkörper mit Mast (Fußball am Mast sorgt für Auflagefläche, habe leider kein Foto mit Netz drauf). 
Vielleicht als Schnäppchen irgendwie zu ergattern : ein  paar Hüpfbälle od. ähnliches ? 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## gabi (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hi Kurt,

jetzt hab ich den Sinn deines Katamaran kapiert.


----------



## Dr.J (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo,

Da ich einen etwas kleineren Teich besitze, konnte ich die flexiblen Stangen eines Igluzeltes verwenden. Diese habe ich einfach über den Teich gespannt und dann das Netz darübergelegt. Also wie ein Kuppel über den Teich. Das Netz habe ich dann mit Steinen und Häringen fixiert. Hat wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## Doris (7. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Michael

*
So hat es nicht funktioniert *  

Wir mussten uns letzten Herbst auch etwas einfallen lassen, um die Blätter aus dem Teich fern zu halten. 

Da die schon fertigen Netze nicht in unsere Preisvorstellungen passten, mussten wir impovisieren. Also wurden 2 Netze aus dem Baumarkt besorgt, und mit Draht aneinander "genäht". In der Mitte sieht man noch die Nahtstelle.
Rund um den Teich  haben wir  Stangen (alles was wir so im/am Haus auftreiben konnten) ins Erdreich gesetzt und daran das Netz mit Drachen bzw. Maurerschnur befestigt.
Damit sich das Netz nicht aufs Wasser legen kann, haben wir 2 Seile gespannt, auf denen das Netz eigentlich liegen sollte. 

Soweit so gut, wir fanden diese Art fürs Erste akzeptabel und hofften dass es klappt. Die Blätter wurden auch von dem Netz aufgefangen.

Leider hat es dass doch nicht ganz so geklappt wie wir es uns vorgestellt haben. Das Netz wurde durch Wasser und Schnee zu schwer, hing durch und die Blätter lagen im Wasser   

Für dieses Jahr müssen wir uns etwas anderes überlegen und ich werde mit Sicherheit diese Seite weiter verfolgen. Vielleicht findet sich ja auch für uns eine Lösung.


----------



## Harald (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Doris,

das von Dir beschriebene Problem kenne ich ebenfalls. Wenn man nicht gerade ein riesiges Netz, welches man in entsprechender Höhe über dem Teich spannen kann, kaufen will, wird es auch wohl immer wieder auftreten.

Ich habe es letztlich so gemacht, dass ich es regelmäßig nachgespannt habe. Das hat nur einmal nicht geklappt, als wir hier im Nov. letzten Jahres unverhältnismäßig viel Schnee hatten.


----------



## Doris (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Harald

Danke für den Tip mit dem Nachspannen. Vielleicht sollten wir in diesem Jahr noch mehr Seil über den Teich spannen, damit das Netz nicht so durchhängen kann. 
Wir hatten das Netz an einer Stelle an unserer Japanlampe befestigt,  die ein gutes Gewicht hat. Leider hat es sie eines Tages in den Teich geschmissen, weil das Netz so schwer wurde. Zum Glück ist Lampe und Teichfolie nichts passiert


----------



## ferryboxen (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

hallo

erst einmal ist eine gute unterkonstruktion wichtig - ein tip von mir der garantiert funktioniert......kauf dir im baumarkt bodenhülsen ,die du im abstand von ca. 1,5 m an der längsten seite des teiches und dann an der genau gegenüber liegenden in den boden einschraubst - dann lass dir in einer schlosserei genau die anzahl die du benötigst an ca. 1,20 m langen rohren die vom durchmesser her in die bodenhülsen passen schneiden - am oberen ende eine öse anschweissen lassen - diese rohre steckst du im herbst in die bodenhülsen - dann verbindest du diese konstruktion mit vernünftigen seilen - auf diesen seilen kanst du dann dein laubnetz legen und ebenfalls gut spannen - dann sollte es mit dem teufel zugehen wenn das netz im teich landet - im frühjahr netz runter,seile ab und die rohre verstaut und die teichsaison kann wieder beginnen - das hat bei mir an meinem alten teich immer gut funktioniert - an meinem neuen teich werde ich genau diese konstruktion wieder bauen - ich denke auch von den kosten her für jeden machbar....... 
gruss lothar


----------



## ferryboxen (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

so - habe noch schnell ne skizze gemacht .

gruss lothar


----------



## Doris (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Lothar

Wow, das ist ne super Idee. An der einen Seite lassen sich die Hülsen auch gut ins Erdreich setzen. An der anderen Seite des Teiches haben wir die Terasse. Also Pflastersteine. Mal schauen, wie wir dort die Hülsen befestigen.


----------



## Olli.P (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo,

@ all: hat eigentlich jemand schon mal an das System von N. G. im eigenbau gedacht???

Wie wärs da einfach mit 'nem Auto- bzw. klein LKW-Schlauch als schwimmer in der mitte des Teichs??? geschwind eine runde Platte gesägt, aus Dachlatten eine Pyramide draufgesetzt, auf den Schlauch gebunden und schon ist der Schwimmer für die Teichmitte fertich  

den kann man dann ja auch geschwind mit Schnüren und Heringen fixieren....

könnte sogar günstiger sein als die lösung mit den Bodenhülsen und rohren.....


Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Frank (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hi Olaf,

deine Idee halte ich für die bisher beste, da mit der "Insel" wirklich gewährleistet wird, das das Netz nicht doch ins Wasser hängt! 
Vor allem beim Netzkauf sollte man darauf achten, das die Maschen recht eng sind und man es stramm spannen kann. 
Meins werde ich im Frühjahr wohl auch noch mal benutzen müssen, um die Kastanienblüten vom Nachbarn aufzufangen.   

Ich hab mich übrigens für die teurere Original Variante direkt von NG entschieden.


----------



## Kalle (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo,

leider verstehe ich euch nicht ganz.

Mein Teich liegt unter 3 großen Laubbäumen... 

Wies nach bischen wind dann darin aussieht, könnt ihr euch bestimmt denken.
Aber das "Fischen" und "Putzen" macht doch Spaß... Oder nicht...

Auch bei langen Arbeitstagen. 

Laubschutz - NEIN DANKE !!!


----------



## Frank (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hi Morphantro,

wie war das nochmal? Wie lange hast du deinen Teich schon? 
Wenn du denkst, das du alle Blätter "abfischen" kannst, hast du dich aber gewaltig getäuscht. 
Es werden immer welche den Weg in die "ewigen Abgründe" deines Teiches finden. 
Und in ein paar Jahren wirst du die Quittung in Form von Faulschlamm schon erhalten.

Ausserdem kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz nachvollziehen, was am "Laubfischen" auch nach *kurzen* Arbeitstagen Spaß machen soll.  
Ich finds einfach nur lästig. 
Aber davon mal ganz abgesehen, gibts noch Leute, die gar nicht jeden Tag bzw. Woche an den Teich können.


----------



## Kalle (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Frank,

an die Leute die nicht jeden Tag an den Teich können hatte ich nicht gedacht.
Sowie Teichianer die dies aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht können.

Ja. Habe meinen Teich noch nicht lange. Ich weiss was du meinst ..

Zum Schlamm..... Und zu den Laubresten am Boden ... die saug ich alle 2 Wochen mal ab.

Es gibt auch Menschen denen das Spaß macht.  

Habe seit 22 Jahren Aquarien. Macht immernoch Spaß.


----------



## Frank (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hi Morphantro,

du saugst alle zwei Wochen deinen Teichgrund?

So oft saugen manche nicht mal ihr Wohnzimmer.   

Aber wenns Spass macht immer weiter so


----------



## Kalle (21. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo,

das absaugen aber nur wenn die Blätter reinfallen.

Ansonsten gibts ja keinen Grund. 

Der Herbst dauert ja auch nicht 12 Monate. Also ist das kein allzu großer
Aufwand.


----------



## Frank (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo @ all,

*hier mal ein Pic von meinem abgedeckten Teich*
 

NG hin, NG her, das Netz ist allerdings Spitze, dehnbar und strapazierfähig. Außerdem sind die Maschen so eng, das wirklich nichts mehr durchfällt. 
Natürlich gehts auch preiswerter, wie Olaf oben weiter angedeutet hat.


----------



## redangel (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Tag, wir haben gestern auch zugehangen, da die Blätter von Nachbars Baum am fallen sind.
gruß Thomas


----------



## Kurt (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo,
jetzt hab ich doch noch Fotos von meiner 'Lösung':  durch die Giebelform ist gewährleistet, daß die Blätter vom Wind eher über den Rand gerollt werden und somit kaum Gewicht auf den Netzen bleibt. 
Die Giebelform kommt von 2 erhöhten Punkten: ein Haken im Hang ca 1 m überm  Wasserspiegel und einer durch die schwimmende Auflage im Teich. 
die Seiten sind durch Bändsel auf Haken ca. 50 cm außerhalb des Teiches gespannt.
Auch die Längsnaht muß ziemlichen Zug aushalten, was bei einem professionell vernähten Netz kein Problem ist.
Nur bei zuviel Schnee auf einmal dehnt das Netz sich bis ins Wasser. 
Geht aber meist am nächsten Tag wieder von selber weg oder ich muß durch schütteln etwas nachhelfen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## R Roland (3. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Olaf,
> 
> deine Idee halte ich für die bisher beste, da mit der "Insel" wirklich gewährleistet wird, das das Netz nicht doch ins Wasser hängt!
> Vor allem beim Netzkauf sollte man darauf achten, das die Maschen recht eng sind und man es stramm spannen kann.
> ...



Hi Olaf

Besorgte mir eine 10Cm dicke Hartschaumplatte.befestigte mir einen Eimer umgedreht mit einem Loch drinnenauf der Platte stellte mir einen Stab rein.
Auf den Stab kam ein kleiner Ball .Somit hatte ich eine schwimmende Stütze

gruß R Roland


----------



## Juleli (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage: Ihr seit ja fast alle große Anhänger von einem solchen Netz, welches man über den Teich spannt. Nun aber zu meiner Frage: Habt ihr noch keine negativen Erfahrungen in der Hinsicht gesammelt, dass sich Vögel mit den Krallen in dem Netz verhaken und eventuell elend zu Grund gehen? Irgendwie hindert mich dieser Gedanke daran, dass ich ein Netz über meinen Teich spanne. Mir ist schon klar, dass das selten geschieht, aber es kann doch passieren. Oder nicht?
Meine Mutter hat über ihre Erdbeeren auch Jahrelang ein Netz gelegt, damit die Vögel ihr die Erdbeeren nicht wegfressen. Leider war das ganze nicht so gut für einen kleinen Jungvogel. Seitdem hat sie es gelassen.

Gruß
Juleli


----------



## Dr.J (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Juleli,

für meinen Teich verwende ich ein sehr feinmaschiges Netz, was gerade mal das Regenwasser durchlässt. Bei grobmaschigen Netz kann ich es mir vorstellen, dass sowas passieren kann. :? 

Guckste hier


----------



## inge50 (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Juleli,

ich decke meinen Teich seid 6 Jahren mit einem Netz ab, bisher hat sich noch niemand darin verfangen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dodi (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Juleli!

Hatten auch den Teich schon abgedeckt, es hat sich tatsächlich mal eine Taube verfangen und ist darin zu Grunde gegangen - aber das bei 3 Wintern nur 1x.


----------



## Annett (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo,

also wir haben jahrelang den Teich meiner Mutter zuerst mit so einem grünen Vogelschutznetz abgedeckt. 
Später kam dann ein etwas stabileres + sehr grobmaschiges Teichnetz aus dem Baumarkt zum Einsatz. 
Ich habe in den vielen Jahren nicht ein einziges Mal einen toten Vogel entdeckt. 
Kommt wohl auch darauf an, ob sie anderweitig ihren Durst stillen können und dafür nicht an den abgedeckten Teich müssen.


----------



## Harald (8. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Bei mir hat sich noch nie ein Vogel im Netz verfangen.

Interessanterweise finden die aber wirklich jeden Eingang zum Teich. Mein Netz erreicht an einer Stelle nicht den Boden. Genau diese Stelle nutzen jetzt die Vögel. Es passiert nicht einmal, dass sie sich im Netz von unten verfangen, wenn sie erschreckt werden.


----------



## karsten. (8. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo
die "Laubschutz"-Saison ist wohl durch .

sonst habe ich mit billigen Vogelnetzen und später mit ordentlichen
Laubschutznetzen mein Teichjahr irgendwie beendet .....

 

heuer habe ich die Blätter nummeriert ......
und mich im meditativen Abkäschern geübt   
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meditation

dafür habe ich einen Dreimetersuperedelstahllaubkescher  
alle 78 Blätter die mir dabei entgangen sind 
fische ich im Laufe des Winters noch heraus 

wenn ich doch Zwei , Drei übersehe
wird es der Teich auch überstehen .
Da hab ich nächstes Jahr wenigstens was zum Filtern !  

 

 

 



schönes WE


----------



## jochen (9. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo karsten,

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche müssten die Blätter vom ersten Bild von einen Ginkgobaum stammen.
Wenn ja welche Art ist es?
Muss man diese Bäume besonders pflegen oder schützen, in unseren relativ rauhen Klima? 
 Möchte evtl. im Frühjahr einen __ Ginkgo pflanzen, müsste aber speziell bei mir ziehmlich den Wind trotzen, da unser Garten in einen engen von Wind relativ stark durchströmten Tal liegt.
Gibt es Arten die auch kleiner bleiben ca.3-5m. ?

Ja...ich kann danach googeln... , aber ein kurzer Erfahrunsbericht von dir wäre nett, und hilft sicher auch weiter.

Schönes WE...


----------



## Juleli (9. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo,
dankeschön für die regen Antworten auf meine Frage. Ich glaube, dass ich auch weiterhin auf ein Netz verzichten werde. Die Gefahr ist einfach zu groß glaube ich. Dann werde ich halt weiterhin jeden Herbst mir den Käscher nehmen und keschern, keschern und noch mal keschern. Ich habe ja auch noch drei weitere fleißige Helfer (Eltern und Schwester), die sich ja auch um den Teich kümmern müssen.
Gruß Juleli


----------



## Annett (10. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Juleli,

habt Ihr schon mal über einen Skimmer nachgedacht?
Das würde die Arbeit im Herbst sicherlich um einiges reduzieren, zumal man ja keine 24h am Tag mit dem Kescher in der Hand am Teich stehen kann. 

 Er muss ja in der restlichen Zeit des Jahres nicht dauerhaft mitlaufen... kann er aber.


----------



## Juleli (10. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Annett,
über so einen Skimmer haben wir schon nachgedacht. Mein Vater wollte auch direkt einen kaufen, hat es aber dann doch gelassen, weil wir erst einmal schauen wollten, welche Art an Skimmer am besten bei uns passen würde. Demnach mussten wir unseren ersten Herbst mit dem größeren Teich so überleben und halt käschern.
Langfristig gesehen besteht die Frage: Netz oder Skimmer ¿ (Ironie) und ich denke, dass wir zu einem Skimmer hin tendieren. Ganz ohne irgendeine Lösung geht es langfristig nicht. Wir sind relativ nahe am nächsten Wald und da kommen schon so einige Blätter runter.
Dann kann ich auch gleich mal hier nachfragen: Gibt es irgendwelche Empfehlungen in Bezug auf Skimmer? Hat da schon jemand positive und negative Erfahrungen sammeln können? Was ist zu empfehlen? Was sollte man auf keinen Fall nehmen?
Gruß
Juleli


----------



## Annett (10. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Juleli,

also ich hab den Standskimmer von O..e.
Wenn der erstmal richtig läuft (alle Schläuche luftleer sind), dann funktioniert er bei richtiger Pumpengröße ganz gut. Ist aber noch Luft im System, dann kommt er auch mit einer ordentlichen Beschwerung wieder wie eine Rakete an die Oberfläche geschossen.  
Allerdings ist der Auffangbehälter für größere Laubmengen doch "ein wenig" zu klein. Es sei denn, man mag auch mit Skimmer 1-2x täglich an den Teich um ihn zu entleeren.

Schau doch mal in die Technikecke unter Eigenbau-Technik.
Da müßte ein Eigenbauskimmer von karsten. drin sein, der eine ordentliche Größe aufweißt.

Zu anderen Skimmer kann ich leider keine Aussagen treffen.


----------



## axel (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde !


Mein Teich wird ja so 6 x 6 Meter . Da sind die üblichen 6 x 10 Meter Netze ja zu klein . Ich hab aber ein 8 x 25 m Netz gefunden für so 50 € ca.
Meine Frage kann ich das Netz einfach zerschneiden und die andere Hälfte weiterverkaufen ? Oder räufelt sich dann das ganze Netz auf ?:crazy: 

LG    axel


----------



## ferryboxen (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo 

Schau doch mal hier.....http://cgi.ebay.de/Laubnetz-Abdeckn...hnetz_W0QQitemZ270159202694QQihZ017QQcategory

Bei Ebay bekommst du Netze in fast allen Grössen.

Gruss Lothar


----------



## axel (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Lothar !

Danke für Deine schnelle Hilfe .   Hab ich doch glatt übersehen als ich bei Ebay nachgesehen hab .:crazy:  Die größe ist perfekt .

Guß    axel


----------



## Berndt (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo, Axel!

Mit einem Netz Maschenweite 17 mal 17 wirst du keine Freude haben!. Hatte eines mit 20 mal 20. Hat den Zweck überhaupt nicht erfüllt!! Birkenblätter fallen alle durch, Nadeln natürlich auch, selbst die größeren Blätter verfangen sich in einem derart großmaschigen Netz und werden vom Wind nicht weitergeweht. Beim 1. Regen sauft sich alles voll und hängt wie ein Riesenteenetz ins Wasser und die Nährstoffe lösen sich......

.....ich will natürlich keine Werbung machen (gibt ja keine Provision), aber das naturagart-Netz ist haushoch überlegen. Ja, ich weiß, €€€€€€€€....

Liebe Grüße
Berndt


----------



## axel (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Ich werd mal meinen Laubschutz vorstellen , den ich nun installiert hab .
Ist ne Preiswerte Variante . Habe mir ein Laubschutznetz gekauft. Habe
einen Plastekanister mit Schüren in der Teichmitte  fixiert und noch ein paar Schnüre darübergezogen . Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme damit .
Der Wind bläst das Laub vom Netz und Nadeln bleiben im Netz hängen . 
Ich hab ne riesige Buche am Teich zu stehen . Für die Blattgroße ist der Laubschutz ok .

Liebe Grüße von axel

Foto


----------



## SachaDS (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hi,

ich habe letzte Woche mein Netz von Naturagart bekommen und festgestellt, das dieses nichts zum befestigen an den Seiten hat. Wie habt Ihr diese Netzte befestigt?

Muß ich mir nun extra noch diese Spannklemmen kaufen?

Gruß,
Sacha


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Laubschutz*



			
				SachaDS schrieb:
			
		

> Wie habt Ihr diese Netzte befestigt?


 
An den Stellen, wo das Netz über Beeten endet, ähnlich wie die Abspannseile vom Zelt. Die Haken gab es bei uns im Baumarkt für kleines Geld im 10-er Pack.

Auf dem Steg haben wir das Netz in grössere Pflastersteine eingerollt und diese "Rollen" dann auf den Steg gelegt.


----------



## SachaDS (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Laubschutz*



			
				ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> An den Stellen, wo das Netz über Beeten endet, ähnlich wie die Abspannseile vom Zelt.



Nur wie hast du die Abspannseile fest gemacht ohne die Maschen zu beschädigen?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Laubschutz*

okay, war wohl vorhin unverständlich formuliert .... sorry

Heringe werden bei uns einfach durch die Maschen gesteckt. Beschädigungen dadurch bisher: keine. Wir haben ein Oase-Netz, die Maschen von dem Netz sind recht stabil.

Unser Netz wird in der Mitte nicht mal abgestützt, so dass allein der Zug durch das Spannen das Netz über dem Teich hält. Trotzdem bisher keine Beschädigungen an den Maschen mit den Heringen.


----------



## odonata (25. Okt. 2007)

*Vogelfraßschutznetz!*

Also ich habe es mit so einem Vogelfraßschutznetz für Obstbäume gemacht - das ist preiswert, da kosten so 10 m x 6 m um die 8 € im Baumarkt. Um Igeln, Vögeln und anderen Tieren noch den Zugang zu ermöglichen, habe ich es nur an einigen Stellen direkt am Ufer befestigt und ansonsten hoch gespannt - aber das ist bei dieser speziellen Teichlage auch ganz einfach, gebe ich zu - zu sehen unter 

Funktioniert tadellos, man muß es aber natürlich immer wieder mal abklopfen damit es nicht runtergedrückt wird. Zudem ist das Netz sehr dehnbar und flexibel und gleichzeitig engmaschig - sehr zu empfehlen wenngleich sicherlich nicht so langlebig wie ein richtiges Teichschutznetz.

Odo


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Vogelfraßschutznetz!*



			
				odonata schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem ist das Netz sehr dehnbar und flexibel und gleichzeitig engmaschig - sehr zu empfehlen wenngleich sicherlich nicht so langlebig wie ein richtiges Teichschutznetz.


 
...genau das war bei uns das Problem. Wir haben es die ersten Jahre auch mit Vogelschutznetzen versucht. Im ersten Jahr zeigten sich kleinere Löcher, nach dem zweiten Jahr deutlich grössere und für das dritte Jahr haben wir dann ein neues Netz kaufen müssen.

Leider gibt es die bei uns im Baumarkt nicht für 8 Euro : , die kosten hier, 10 x 6m ist auch unsere Grösse, locker das doppelte. Die Ausgabe alle zwei Jahre hat uns bewogen, es doch mit einem "richtigen" Laubschutznetz zu versuchen. Schaun wir mal, wie lange das hält ....


----------



## Schierkerfeuerstei (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Laubschutz*

Hallo, wir haben zwei große __ Eichen neben unserem Schwimmteich stehen. Gegen das Laub haben wir unser altes Partyzeltgestänge in den Teich gestellt und ein Laubnetz drüber gelegt. 
Am Rand haben wir das Netz mit Natursteinen befestigt. Läuft schon das zweite Jahr ohne Probleme. Teichgröße ca 12 x 8 m. Schwimmbereich 8 x 4 m. Zelt: 9 x 4m.


----------

